# over the counter stuff recommended for anxiety



## mavieenrose (Apr 9, 2006)

what over the counter drugs or supplements, vitamin etc are recommended for anxiety...I've used rescue remedy, but it's sort of like trying to shoot an elephant with a cap gun ( not that i would ever do that...i love elephants...and i don't own a cap gun)...I haven't got to the stage where i'm ready to see anyone about it yet so doing the self help thing at the mo

cheers :um


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

My husband is a pharmacist. He says that any of the over the counter things are typically not only not regulated by the FDA, but if they really worked and made real changes to the body they would be a prescription. this is with the exception of those things that are over the counter that ARE in fact regulated by the FDA. Just keep this in mind when looking for miracle products. Good luck!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I used some kava kava for a short while, and it seemed to have a mild effect -- nothing major, just a small mellowing.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

LittleZion said:


> I used some kava kava for a short while, and it seemed to have a mild effect -- nothing major, just a small mellowing.


Have you ever tried making the actual drink (using ground up root?) I wrote up my experience with it probably over a year ago now. It tastes absolutely horrible....unless drinking mud that numbs the mouth and throat appeals to you. But it did work to a limited extent. Just wasn't worth it for anxiety control, IMO.

I've tried the kava in capsules but did not notice anything. Someone else at SAS told me that they can work but it depends on who makes them because quality varies so much.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Never tried the ground-up stuff in a drink, no...sounds nasty. And yeah, I've heard that, too; apparently the process of manufacturing makes a big difference. I noticed effects with one type but not another.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not an expert by any means (still learning), but it seems like I've read that calcium and magnesium has a "calming effect" on nerves (it even promotes sleep). And the B-vitamins are crucial to good nervous system health (since anxiety is a disorder of the nervous system - anything that helps the nervous system is bound to put you in the right direction).

Vitamin C is crucial for adrenal gland health - 90% of the Vitamin C your body uses is used by the adrenal glands! And the adrenal gland functioning is linked to the anxiety response. (or something like that)

But these are "foundational" things - it's good to make sure you are getting adequate (and plentiful) vitamins. But you may not notice a _dramatic_ effect - at least not right away.

A good book to read is The Mood Cure by Julia Ross - she has a lot of info about nutrition as it relates to depression and anxiety. Excellent book that is very helpful, IMO.


----------



## Merchanna (Jun 25, 2004)

I've used Valerian...it seemed to work pretty well, in fact, I'm going to take it today before I head off to an appointment. I take one tablet every 4 hours at the most, and if I can't sleep at night I take 2 tablets.
Also, I've been taking omega 3 fatty acids (fish oil) daily (2 tablets 3 times a day), B complex tablet once a day and a multi-vitamin once a day. 
Everything except the Valerian I've been taking since November, and there is a DEFINATE improvement! I still have SA, but I took that online SA test about a year ago and I was severe. I just took the test again today, and amazingly, I'm moderate.
So, I really recommend all those supplements!


----------

